# BMW tire protection and lease protection.



## nonstopdoc1 (Jan 29, 2012)

I finally signed my lease paperwork. My dealer is offering me the following programs. I did search the forum and found one thread on the Tire protection program and it appeared that the general opinion was favorable. I just want to get an opinion of you guys on ED forum to see if any of these is worth it?

BMW Lease Protection Program - $ 1295

http://www.bimmerfest.com/news/6164...verage-with-new-bmw-lease-protection-program/

BMW Tire & Wheel Protection - $ 1095

http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Owner/BMWUltimateProtection/TireandWheelProtection.aspx

Sent from my HTC One X using Bimmer App


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

What is the term of the tire and wheel program? If it isn't at least 3 years, the price is too high. Depending on the roads you drive, you may never need it. Personally, I would switch to non RFTs, save the money and take your chances. I am not familiar with the lease protection program.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

BMW Tire and wheel protection is well worthwhile. Without it I replaced 3 tires and 1 wheel.


----------



## jordanM3 (Jun 18, 2004)

depends on where you live and how bad the roads are. Michigan, Chicago, Northeast US, etc. all seem to benefit. If someone is in Kansas, probably not.


----------



## nonstopdoc1 (Jan 29, 2012)

rmorin49 said:


> What is the term of the tire and wheel program? If it isn't at least 3 years, the price is too high. Depending on the roads you drive, you may never need it. Personally, I would switch to non RFTs, save the money and take your chances. I am not familiar with the lease protection program.


My understanding is that the price is for a 3 year term.


----------



## boi222 (May 31, 2007)

do you pay for the tire insurance at signing or at redelivery if you do ED?


----------



## nonstopdoc1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Sales person said that I could pay now or at the time of pickup from dealership. Paying at the time of lease paperwork gives you an option of adding it to your monthly payment.

Sent from my HTC One X using Bimmer App


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

pharding said:


> BMW Tire and wheel protection is well worthwhile. Without it I replaced 3 tires and 1 wheel.


I wish I had gone for it.
It's more important with the lower profile Sport option tires and wheels. Mouth more vulnerable to pot holes and curbing.


----------



## 808Grown (May 24, 2012)

If you're going to keep the car for the full 3 years I think it ends up paying for itself. I'm sure it depends where you live, but in LA it seems like I manage to bend / crack a rim and blow out a tire about once a year....it pays for itself by the 2nd year!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Slightly OT- does the wheel protection cover curb rash?


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

We paid $950 last year for 5-year coverage for our 335is Coupe with the 225/40ZR18 front and 255/35ZR18 rear setup. $1095 for 3-year coverage is too much. I'd try to negotiate that down considerably.

I'll add to jordonM3's reply and echo VIZSLA's reply that in addition to where you live and the conditions of your local roads, the size and type of tires are also critical in your decision. I wouldn't bother with 17" wheels and all-season tires, but with lower-profile 18" and especially 19" wheels with summer tires, the replacement costs are higher.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Me530 said:


> Slightly OT- does the wheel protection cover curb rash?


No. Only the Allianz insurance that you get with ED will cover that. The VDC will replace curbed wheels. They replaced our right front wheel but because it was the relatively unique* Style 313 wheels on the 335is and had to be ordered, it was at the VDC for 3-4 days longer.

* - Kat, if you're reading this, think common usage!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

So bottom line on the curb rash, before you get dinged on the lease return, try to nail some huge potholes close to home or the dealer.


----------



## nonstopdoc1 (Jan 29, 2012)

So I picked up my car few days ago. I signed the lease in May before ED. Now my dealer tells me that I can't buy BMW Tire protection package as its sold only at the time of purchase of car and not after that. Is this true? I am not sure as he was trying to sell me some third party insurance instead. I tried another dealer in town who had the same answer.


----------



## odiesback (Jun 9, 2008)

nonstopdoc1 said:


> So I picked up my car few days ago. I signed the lease in May before ED. Now my dealer tells me that I can't buy BMW Tire protection package as its sold only at the time of purchase of car and not after that. Is this true? I am not sure as he was trying to sell me some third party insurance instead. I tried another dealer in town who had the same answer.


The way I understand the tire/wheel protection has to be signed before you take delivery of the car


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

nonstopdoc1 said:


> So I picked up my car few days ago. I signed the lease in May before ED. Now my dealer tells me that I can't buy BMW Tire protection package as its sold only at the time of purchase of car and not after that. Is this true? I am not sure as he was trying to sell me some third party insurance instead. I tried another dealer in town who had the same answer.


No big loss, I'd pass on it and go buy some nice conventional Michelin tires.


----------



## boi222 (May 31, 2007)

nonstopdoc1 said:


> So I picked up my car few days ago. I signed the lease in May before ED. Now my dealer tells me that I can't buy BMW Tire protection package as its sold only at the time of purchase of car and not after that. Is this true? I am not sure as he was trying to sell me some third party insurance instead. I tried another dealer in town who had the same answer.


i paid for my bmw tire insurance the day i took redelivery of my car here, so it definitely doesnt have to be when you sign the lease.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I previously purchased wheel and tire insurance when it cost between $300-500 for three years (not per year). I would never buy it at the cost that it is now, however.


----------



## KangerPro (Dec 15, 2015)

*I have the same car as yours*

I didn't sign any additional program, because my wife said she would like to gamble rather than pay everything in advance. Good luck!


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

It depends on the road you drive. I have it and it is paying more than it's costed already. I've gone through 5 tires, 1 wheel straightening and that wheel would soon to be replaced after this winter. It is only 18 months into the policy.


----------

